# Weirdest Seiko Of Them All?



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Ladies (and possibly some of you trendy fellas),

May I present your most important Seiko purchase...

Seiko S-Yard CleanCut ES412 (pic nicked off net)










It's a pubic hair shaver























4.5" long by 1.2" wide.

This is not designed for trimming long hair, it's for those problem intimate stubble areas.

Brazilian, anyone ?


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I'm sure Jase has seen one of these before









BTW can I ask how much


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

"Cleancut" ... Hmmmm.. I'm wondering if theres a slight spelling mistake there


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

r1ch said:


> "Cleancut" ... Hmmmm.. I'm wondering if theres a slight spelling mistake there


Indeed


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

PhilM said:


> I'm sure Jase has seen one of these before
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems to be about Â£30.

Maybe Roy could start stocking them. In the Seiko "Divers" section ?


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Is the lume quite bright to see with in those dark areas?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I think it would look good on a mesh


----------



## hotmog (Feb 4, 2006)

SEIKO's advertising campaign for this innovation seems remarkably understated so far. Maybe they're keeping it under wraps before they reveal it to be their sleek new *SILVER MONSTER* in time for Christmas.







In common with other models in the range, it is non-hackable and cannot be hand-wound, but relies on wrist movement for effective operation.

Ronco (remember them) eat your heart out


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

JoT said:


> I think it would look good on a mesh


A man of taste as always John.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

I'd like to see it tested on Mac's pubes







.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

raketakat said:


> I'd like to see it tested on Mac's pubes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more relevant surely
































and using that as a flimsy link

cane toad

Andy


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

foztex said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to see it tested on Mac's pubes
> ...


Not sure that's up to the job.

This is more like it -


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Your all wrong....

Brightons finest









No muff too tuff.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

*Oi!!!* you lot, watch it









Nothing remotely cutting in nature gets anywhere near them


----------

